# Decided on the bike, now which color?



## justdoitalready (Apr 20, 2008)

I just ordered a Specialized Safire Comp, got home and realized it comes in black and silver as well as black and pink.
Part of me really likes the pink, but does it make it look little girl-ish or too Wal-Mart?
Here's the two, what do you think?


----------



## aimleSSlyriding (Mar 4, 2008)

Option 2, grey and black. If you ever want ot sell it down the raod, might make it easier. (??) the pink is cute though...


----------



## justdoitalready (Apr 20, 2008)

That's what I was thinking; like the pink, but someone else might not.
Not that I'm _ever_ going to sell it!


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm not a big pink fan but I totally like the look of it on that bike!!


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

I've seen the pink version in person. I hate pink, and actually told the shop to put it away as I will never ever buy a pink bike, BUT even I will say it looks good (I just don't like being told I should like pink because I'm a girl, so I avoid stuff that I have to buy in pink on principle). It isn't "walmart" or trashy looking and I'd say that picture does it no justice at all. It's a nice looking bike and eye catching. If you like pink go for it and you won't regret it.

The only downfall I see with the pink is it might make resale harder to people like me that will just turn their noses up, but then there are also people that will buy it because it is pink. If you don't intend on selling it I wouldn't let that factor into your decision.


----------



## justdoitalready (Apr 20, 2008)

I am not generally a "pink" type either, but there's something about it. And it's such a nice bike, that I think anyone who knows bikes will immediately see that it's not a "little girl pink bike".  
I was at another shop where the guy showed me a GT in pink and I groaned at the sight of it; it was very flowery and girly. 
I have not seen this one in person. The one I demo'd was a demo bike; top of the line in a retro green color, so I've only seen pictures of this.
I'm going to sleep on it and if I decide against it, I'll call the shop in the morning.
Thanks all!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm not a pink kind of gal, but I like that bike.


----------



## mtrh8 (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't like pink either but I like it on that bike!It looks like it can take care of business pink and all!


----------



## e_eejit (Oct 5, 2006)

I like pink fine. But it doesn't work on all bikes. It DOES work on that bike.


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

I like that black/gray/blue combo, but that doesn't really matter. You need to go with what you like. Pink bikes are cool, and it will be your bike to love and ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## justdoitalready (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I wrestled with this last night and some more today but ultimately decided not to call and change the order.
Pink and black it is.
I'll be keeping this bike for a good long while and I think I'll like the colors just fine.

Thanks for all of your input. It did help me to decide! 
Now to remain patient while I await its arrival!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Pink is awesome!*

What's with all this "I don't like pink." Brother. And don't worry about reselling your bike. That is like slip covers on new furniture or not using the heater on your car to keep the resale up. Buy what you want and love it!


----------



## jckid (Dec 13, 2006)

If it were me, I would definitely go with the black and silver. But that's just me. I don't like pink bikes. But if you like pink bikes, go with what you like. I do like the pink CK hubs. They would look nice on the black and silver version.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

*No Barbie Pink for Me*

Love the silver. Over time it will be your best coice speaking from a graphic designer's point of view. I hate pink & red tho. Pink makes a statement for breast cancer survivors but that's about it. Not into such a Barbie girly color.


----------



## justdoitalready (Apr 20, 2008)

venus1 said:


> Love the silver. Over time it will be your best coice speaking from a graphic designer's point of view. I hate pink & red tho. Pink makes a statement for breast cancer survivors but that's about it. Not into such a Barbie girly color.


Gosh! I hope people don't start calling me Barbie! :eekster: 
Thanks for your comments but, as I said above, black and pink it is. It should be in by the weekend.
Can't wait!


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

I would not worry about it. I think guys actually love pink but are afraid to ride it. I have had countless pink bikes and parts and always compliments. The best one was, I was lining up for a group picture at an advocacy group ride and a young man spotted my pink bike on the ground. His comment was "cool, who belongs to that bike, they must be fast" . Then when someone pointed to me, he saw I was a girl. It was cute.

You will love yours.:thumbsup: 

Here are some my pinked out bikes.


----------



## justdoitalready (Apr 20, 2008)

Ha! The pink leopard print is an eyecatcher!

So after all my angst, I just called the shop to see if they knew when it would be in. It arrived today. I asked what color it was. Black and silver.:sad: 
At first I was unsure as to whether I was relieved or disappointed. 
I am the latter. I've wrestled over this in my mind and came to the decision that the one we had talked about and the one I thought they were ordering was the pink and black.

Now I get the "normal" looking bike.

That makes me a bit sad.
They had to order this one and pay separate freight on it so I don't know if they could/would re-order.

ETA: After stewing about this I decided to call back the manager who took my order. He told me the bike that came in today isn't for me, it's someone else's. The kid screwed up when he told me it was mine.
Mine will be black and pink and should be in tomorrow.
I am  again.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

I loved the colors of the Safires I was looking at in Tahoe last summer, but I'm a little confused. There were at least 6 different colors available. They only offered you two color choices? Maybe I wasn't looking at the comp. I was thrilled to see pretty jewel tone paint jobs on a bike aimed at female riders. I'm not much into pink. I like dirt too much and stain anything I get that's even close to pastel, especially pink. Beautiful bike either way you paint it. Congrats on the new toy. :thumbsup: 

Fiona


----------



## justdoitalready (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Fiona. I'm hoping for a call today that it's in and together.

I just looked in their catalog and there are only two Safires, the Comp that comes in the two colors I posted, and the Expert which is red. 
They had a Safire demo at the store that was a nice retro green color (pale green). I wonder if Specialized did several colors for their Demos?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

I can't stand pink anything, but if you like it, go for it.


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

pixy said:


> I would not worry about it. I think guys actually love pink but are afraid to ride it. I have had countless pink bikes and parts and always compliments. The best one was, I was lining up for a group picture at an advocacy group ride and a young man spotted my pink bike on the ground. His comment was "cool, who belongs to that bike, they must be fast" . Then when someone pointed to me, he saw I was a girl. It was cute.
> 
> You will love yours.:thumbsup:
> 
> Here are some my pinked out bikes.


Nice rims....where did you get them? My wife wants some for her Black Heckler. She has a pink and black seat, and wants rims like yours and a pink CK headset....should look good.


----------



## justdoitalready (Apr 20, 2008)

Just picked it up last night. I'm happy I got this color. It's purty and out of the ordinary. It makes me  









And on a whim, I ordered this: Probably a little corny going all matchy-like...


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike! As long as your happy who cares what other people think! (If your going to do pink you might as well go pink all the way!!!)


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Yes!*

Dang, girls, just love it. Congratulations!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

That's a sharp looking rig, congrats! 

Don't forget to post your ride impressions for all of us trying to pick a bike for our GF/SO  .

Ant


----------



## ima_bleeder (Aug 25, 2006)

justdoitalready said:


> Just picked it up last night. I'm happy I got this color. It's purty and out of the ordinary. It makes me


Yay! Congratulations. New bikes are great :thumbsup:

I'm personally not into pink either. I'm starting to get over the "stop telling me to like pink, just because I'm a girl!" thing, and I'm learning to like pink "highlights" (like hubs, rims) ... but it's not my bike! I'm so glad you went with the bike that makes you happy. Enjoy!


----------



## Cog Wild (Oct 10, 2006)

I think the pink is awesome! Why look like everyone else, we bike to have fun right? Enjoy your new bike, I am in the process of selling my bike and then I can have the same color thoughts as you!


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

OOOH it's so pretty! Lots of people up here rock the pink downhill bikes... I see many a pink Hustlers during the summer... most of them guys!


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Glad you found THE bike for you. I think loving the bike is one of the most important parts about enjoying the ride. Love to see the pictures once you get it dirty. Congrats!!

Fiona


----------

